# Satan defeated?



## hobbs27 (Apr 4, 2017)

1 John 3:8 He who sins is of the devil, for the devil has sinned from the beginning. For this purpose the Son of God was manifested, that He might destroy the works of the devil.

Hebrews 2:14-15
14 Inasmuch then as the children have partaken of flesh and blood, He Himself likewise shared in the same, that through death He might destroy him who had the power of death, that is, the devil, 15 and release those who through fear of death were all their lifetime subject to bondage

Well...did Jesus do what He came to do or is the devil running around tempting you still?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 4, 2017)

Just some pondering, when was the Son of God manifested or revealed?

"the children are partakers of flesh and blood" Partakers?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 4, 2017)

I want to say he was defeated but if he was, why do we still have sin?


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 4, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I want to say he was defeated but if he was, why do we still have sin?



 Well what sin are you referring to?  Original sin....or sin like Flip Wilson was always troubled with?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 5, 2017)

Didn't Satan influence Eve to sin or get to Adam to through Eve? Can man sin  without Satan's influence?

Yeah, old Flip always blamed the Devil as do some folks today. I thought we were capable on our own but many folks still believe it's the Devil that is making us sin.

So if Satan has been defeated, does that make sinning harder to perform?


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 5, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Didn't Satan influence Eve to sin or get to Adam to through Eve? Can man sin  without Satan's influence?
> 
> Yeah, old Flip always blamed the Devil as do some folks today. I thought we were capable on our own but many folks still believe it's the Devil that is making us sin.
> 
> So if Satan has been defeated, does that make sinning harder to perform?




From what I understand in the scriptures there was imputed sin... Or original sin that came to all . This charge of sin did not leave man at death,  therefore man went to Sheol or Hades upon death.  Having sin on them they could not enter the Holiest place in the presence of God. 

 Satan was prince of this world keeping all man separated from God. He was the ruler of powers and principalities of this world.  

Jesus came to destroy Satan.  By doing so He would have taken the hostages away from him.  Imputed sin would be no more so death that reigned with that sin would be no more.  Rom.  5:14...Jesus' blood covers sin,  so man can be in the presence of God as Adam was


----------



## red neck richie (Apr 5, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> From what I understand in the scriptures there was imputed sin... Or original sin that came to all . This charge of sin did not leave man at death,  therefore man went to Sheol or Hades upon death.  Having sin on them they could not enter the Holiest place in the presence of God.
> 
> Satan was prince of this world keeping all man separated from God. He was the ruler of powers and principalities of this world.
> 
> Jesus came to destroy Satan.  By doing so He would have taken the hostages away from him.  Imputed sin would be no more so death that reigned with that sin would be no more.  Rom.  5:14...Jesus' blood covers sin,  so man can be in the presence of God as Adam was



Jesus himself was tempted by satan. He wasn't sent to earth to destroy satan. But to show man the way into the kingdom through repentance. Knowing that man would be tempted by sin.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 5, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Jesus himself was tempted by satan. He wasn't sent to earth to destroy satan. But to show man the way into the kingdom through repentance. Knowing that man would be tempted by sin.




Doesn't these verses say Jesus did come to destroy the devil? 


1 John 3:8New King James Version (NKJV)

8 He who sins is of the devil, for the devil has sinned from the beginning. For this purpose the Son of God was manifested, that He might destroy the works of the devil.



Hebrews 2:14-15New King James Version (NKJV)

14 Inasmuch then as the children have partaken of flesh and blood, He Himself likewise shared in the same, that through death He might destroy him who had the power of death, that is, the devil, 15 and release those who through fear of death were all their lifetime subject to bondage


----------



## red neck richie (Apr 5, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Doesn't these verses say Jesus did come to destroy the devil?
> 
> 
> 1 John 3:8New King James Version (NKJV)
> ...


So are you saying that the devil is dead and all sin is man made? If so I disagree. The devil and temptation are alive and well. You were given the tools to fight against him thought by a gift from God. His Son.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 5, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> So are you saying that the devil is dead and all sin is man made? If so I disagree. The devil and temptation are alive and well. You were given the tools to fight against him thought by a gift from God. His Son.




I'm just pointing to what scripture says.  I'm interested in how people determine things in spite of scripture.... Or how I may be misunderstanding scripture, I want to get it right.


----------



## red neck richie (Apr 5, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> I'm just pointing to what scripture says.  I'm interested in how people determine things in spite of scripture.... Or how I may be misunderstanding scripture, I want to get it right.



Matthew 6:13 comes to mind. Keep in mind it is in red letters.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 5, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> I'm just pointing to what scripture says.  I'm interested in how people determine things in spite of scripture.... Or how I may be misunderstanding scripture, I want to get it right.



Your using a scripture that says:

"He who sins is of the devil."

To prove the Devil has been destroyed.


----------



## tell sackett (Apr 5, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> 1 John 3:8 He who sins is of the devil, for the devil has sinned from the beginning. For this purpose the Son of God was manifested, that He might destroy the works of the devil.
> 
> Hebrews 2:14-15
> 14 Inasmuch then as the children have partaken of flesh and blood, He Himself likewise shared in the same, that through death He might destroy him who had the power of death, that is, the devil, 15 and release those who through fear of death were all their lifetime subject to bondage
> ...



Yes.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 5, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Matthew 6:13 comes to mind. Keep in mind it is in red letters.



That was a prayer for the disciples , before Christ was crucified,  buried,  and resurrected.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 5, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Your using a scripture that says:
> 
> "He who sins is of the devil."
> 
> To prove the Devil has been destroyed.




that verse is to prove Jesus came to destroy the devil.


----------



## red neck richie (Apr 5, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> That was a prayer for the disciples , before Christ was crucified,  buried,  and resurrected.



Yes. But the prayer was also an acknowledgement.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 6, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Yes. But the prayer was also an acknowledgement.



An acknowledgement of what?  According to scripture the devil was very active in the old Testament tines of Jesus' earthly ministry. Part of Jesus' task was to destroy Satan.. Did He accomplish this?  I believe so. 

Earlier you said Satan tempts us.  I don't agree with that. My own lusts and desires are enough.  I can't use a Satan as a scape goat.


----------

